# Betta Uberis



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so I have emailed a seller in Sac, and he says that he has some uberis that he could sell. I was wondering if anyone has experience with them? I am planning on keeping them in my 15 gal and moving my females into the 5 gal. I know they're submerged bubblenesters and was wondering if some coral will do?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

*NO CORAL!!!!!!!!*
freshwater fish will shred their fins and scrape their bodies on coral...coral is for salt water fish...bettas are not salt water fish...coral will raise the PH..bettas prefer more acidic water....

but that's ok...go ahead and put it in there...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay. It's never shredded my fish's fins before, but I will check into the ph. How much will it raise the ph?


----------

